
Guy Who Got a C on Constitutional-Amendment Paper Gets Constitution Amended - joosters
https://loweringthebar.net/2017/03/guy-who-got-a-c-on-amendment.html
======
matheweis
"Under Article Five, an amendment can be proposed and sent to the states by a
two-thirds majority of both houses of Congress, or by a national convention if
three-fourths of the states call for one. There’s never been a convention for
that purpose, and my God, what a nightmare that would probably become."

Well;
[https://www.conventionofstates.com/nu](https://www.conventionofstates.com/nu)

------
glandium
and got an A+

[https://loweringthebar.net/2017/03/guy-who-got-a-c-on-
amendm...](https://loweringthebar.net/2017/03/guy-who-got-a-c-on-
amendment.html)

"In light of the student's heroic efforts to prove the professor and T.A.
wrong in their assessment of his term paper, Mr Watson deserves A+"

------
wolfgang42
The article isn't as clear on this as it could be, but this is not a recent
news article: the C was gotten in 1982, and the amendment was ratified in 1992
(and had in fact been sitting around since _1789_ ). An impressive feat
nevertheless.

~~~
jzl
But the part about a book author calling the professor who gave the C and
getting her to change the grade just happened. Look at the date on her form to
amend the grade: March 1, 2017:

[https://i1.wp.com/loweringthebar.net/wp-
content/uploads/2017...](https://i1.wp.com/loweringthebar.net/wp-
content/uploads/2017/03/watson-form.jpg)

Awesome story. :)

